# Logitech G19 Aida64-Skin



## mf_Jade (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte heute Mittag Langeweile und hab mal nen Aida-SKin für die G19 gebastelt, gefällt mir soweit ganz gut und wollte ihn hier mal herzeigen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer es möchte der kann gern anfragen


----------



## morlok (1. Februar 2012)

Ja hey 

wirklich schöner skin für nen mittag lange weile echt herrlich

magst mir vllt en dl-link schicken??

mfg


----------



## Iconoclast (3. Februar 2012)

Cooles Teil. Link wäre super.


----------



## Liistefano (3. Februar 2012)

Sieht echt gut aus. 

Wäre nett wenn du mir nen Link zum Downloaden zukommen lässt. 

MfG Liistefano


----------



## tripod (3. Februar 2012)

macht auf alle fälle was her! 

will ich meines auch mal hier zeigen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudo4aktiv (6. Februar 2012)

habe auch mal ein wenig gebastelt.

Hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mf_Jade (7. Februar 2012)

Garnicht gemerkt das hier welche reingeschrieben haben, tut mir echt leid. 

Hier ist aber mal der Link dazu: 

http://www.mousefire.de/g19/2012-02-07.rar

ihr müsst halt die CPU und die Graka ändern im Aida, falls das abweicht


----------



## Alron (13. Februar 2012)

sehr schön danke
aja der download upload funzt net 



mf_Jade schrieb:


> Garnicht gemerkt das hier welche reingeschrieben haben, tut mir echt leid.
> 
> Hier ist aber mal der Link dazu:
> 
> ...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. Februar 2012)

mf_Jade schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute Mittag Langeweile...


 Wir können gerne mal tauschen, ich bastel' auch gerne so dies und das...


----------



## mf_Jade (14. Februar 2012)

Alron schrieb:


> sehr schön danke
> aja der download upload funzt net


 
Hmm was heißt funzt net? Bei mir gehts ohne Probs, was ist bei dir das Problem?


----------



## Alron (14. Februar 2012)

ich glaube in deinem temp sind nur die static label drin aber net die sensoren selber 
zumindest bei dem was du hochgeladen hast
was jetzt noch fehlt um es perfekt zu machen ist:
Anzeige wer im TS spricht
Anzeige was im Winamp läuft


----------



## BigT72 (15. Februar 2012)

mf_Jade schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute Mittag Langeweile und hab mal nen Aida-SKin für die G19 gebastelt, gefällt mir soweit ganz gut und wollte ihn hier mal herzeigen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




moin

habe auch die G19 und wollte mal schauen wie das bei mir ausschaut, nur wie installiere ich das?


----------



## mf_Jade (16. Februar 2012)

Alron schrieb:


> ich glaube in deinem temp sind nur die static label drin aber net die sensoren selber
> zumindest bei dem was du hochgeladen hast
> was jetzt noch fehlt um es perfekt zu machen ist:
> Anzeige wer im TS spricht
> Anzeige was im Winamp läuft


 
Nö, sind die Sensoren, der Rest wäre ne Idee wird nur ein platzproblem das richtig unterzubringen ^^



BigT72 schrieb:


> moin
> 
> habe auch die G19 und wollte mal schauen wie das bei mir ausschaut, nur wie installiere ich das?


 
Du brauchst Aida64 und darin kann man das dann einbinden.


----------



## Alron (16. Februar 2012)

ah habs musste ich manuell hinzufügen warscheinlich heisst das netzwerk bei jedem anders bei mir hiess es NIC2

mit den anderen beiden sachen könnte man ja mal probieren


----------



## EnergyCross (16. Februar 2012)

kleine frage, läuft das auch auf der G15? denk eher nicht, ist ja komplett anderes display...


----------



## Alron (17. Februar 2012)

nen freund hats auf ner g15 probiert läuft net sieht man nur das datum
denke auflösung ist zu groß


----------



## stevie4one (17. Februar 2012)

Technisch gesehen läuft das auch auf einer G15. Da das Display der G19 im Vergleich zur G15 deutlich größer und höher aufgelöst ist, bekommst du nur angezeigt, was ins Display der G15 passt. AIDA64 kann aber auch das Display der G15 problemlos ansteuern. Es ist nur etwas mühsam und zeitaufwendig sich in AIDA64 eine "coole" Anzeige zusammen zu basteln.

Für die G19:
1. Hintergrundbild einstellen (320x240 Pixel). Das Bild muss an erster Stelle stehen, damit es dauerhaft als Hintergrund angezeigt wird.
2. Alle gewollten Angaben dann danach einblenden lassen und positionieren. Die Angaben können als Wert (Zahl), Prozent oder als Balken angezeigt werden.

Wer es etwas stylischer will, muss mehr Zeit investieren. Zur Not das Hintergrundbild z.B. in Powerpoint bearbeiten, mit teiltransparenten Flächen und/oder Bildern, wo die Werte später drüber liegen. Die Arbeit lohnt sich allemal!

PS: Eine Frage in die Runde: Kann man sich über AIDA64 oder anderweitig eine FRAME-Anzeige auf der G19 einblenden lassen?


----------



## stevie4one (18. Februar 2012)

Hier mal ein Beispiel wie es bei mir aktuell aussieht ...


----------



## mf_Jade (1. Oktober 2012)

da doch ab und zu sich noch einer hier her verirrt hab ich ihn nochmal hochgeladen

http://mousefire.de/2012-02-07.rar


----------



## ch1ller (25. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank @ Jade 

Genau sowas hab ich gesucht gehabt.. Einfach und informativ ohne viel Schnick-Schnack 

Leicht angepasst auf mein AMD Crossfire-System sieht es jetzt so aus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hinzugekommen sind
der GPU Chip- und Speichertakt,
die GPU2-Temperatur,
Temperaturen von NB+SB,
und UL/DL-Geschwindigkeit (angepasst auf NIC1 als Netzwerk-Karte)

Wenn jmd. Interesse daran hat - kurze PM.

G19/AIDA64 ist schon was feines


----------



## xlacherx (25. Dezember 2012)

von mir aus auch  Vielen Dank @ Jade!!

hab es auch mal an mich angepasst. hab die g19 gestern abend bekommen! sau geil!  

ähm andere frage... kann man sich so ne anzeige auch für bf3 oder so basteln, dass mir meine stats oder soetwas angezeigt werden? 

hier noch n bild von meim display:
http://www7.pic-upload.de/25.12.12/et3ok63zaq9o.jpg


----------



## ch1ller (25. Dezember 2012)

Servus xlacherx,

gugg doch mal hier vorbei. Evtl. ist das ja für Dich interessant.

www.G15-Applets.de :: - Battlefield 3 Realtime Stats Monitor [Update 0.4.0]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xlacherx (26. Dezember 2012)

cool danke


----------



## claass (26. Dezember 2012)

bei mir siehts so aus. bisschen überfüllt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark_Nolan (13. Februar 2013)

habe nun auch mal was fertiggestellt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lugge97 (13. Februar 2013)

Sieht richtig GEIL aus


----------



## mf_Jade (13. Februar 2013)

Sehr hübsch, allerdings find ich es ein wenig überladen. Kann man denn auf einen schnellen Blick das Wesentliche erfassen?


----------



## Dark_Nolan (13. Februar 2013)

Ja klar die Temperaturen (wichtige) wie CPU und GPU sind farbig und dadurch schnell zu erfassen nur die Uhrzeit könnt ich mal ein wenig grösser machen


----------



## mf_Jade (13. Februar 2013)

Das mit der Farbe ist ne gute Idee.  ach noch in den Firmenfarben


----------



## Dark_Nolan (13. Februar 2013)

mf_Jade schrieb:


> Das mit der Farbe ist ne gute Idee.  ach noch in den Firmenfarben



Mindestens 

Alle mit ner G19 aus meinen Clan nutzen es auch aber natürlich angepasst an AMD und ATI  usw... je nach HW


----------



## rnbstyle2k7 (19. März 2013)

hallo könnte mir evtl auch einer so ne tolle app für mein G19 display erstellen.

ich hatte es mal versucht aber bin leider nicht ganz so begabt dafür.

Mein system
Prozessor: AMD FX8350 (8core)
Grafik: 2x ATI Radeon HD7870 OC
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 8Gb G.Skill 1600MHz


----------



## claass (20. März 2013)

rnbstyle2k7 schrieb:


> hallo könnte mir evtl auch einer so ne tolle app für mein G19 display erstellen.
> 
> ich hatte es mal versucht aber bin leider nicht ganz so begabt dafür.



Das ist keine App sondern eine Funktion bei AIDA64. Gibt's als Download überall(shareware).
Unter Datei --> Einstellungen --> LCD ist ein sehr einfacher Editor mit dem du das alles schön hinbekommst. Funktioniert sogar auf der G13 und auf anderen Logitech Tastaturen mit Display. 
Guckst du Screenshot


----------



## rnbstyle2k7 (21. März 2013)

Aber da brauch ich doch eine vorlage für, als Hintergrund oder nicht?


----------



## mf_Jade (21. März 2013)

Lad es dir runter und probier's mal. Ist ganz einfach wenn man nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ist.


----------



## Marcusi (10. April 2013)

Ich habe mich auch mal betätigt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



läuft soweit gut, ab und an findet aida die Connection zum Display nicht. aber einmal aida neutart dann geht es wieder. 

lg


----------



## mf_Jade (10. April 2013)

Das Problem hab ich auch ab und an.


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (11. Juni 2013)

moin moin, mal ne kurte frage:

muss ich mir für die g19 das kostenplichtige aida64 holen, oder tut es auch aida32 ?


----------



## claass (11. Juni 2013)

Herr-Vorragend schrieb:


> moin moin, mal ne kurte frage:
> 
> muss ich mir für die g19 das kostenplichtige aida64 holen, oder tut es auch aida32 ?



Aida32 unterstüzt die LCD ausgabe leider nicht soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Klizzix (5. Januar 2014)

Hi, 

bastelt hier noch jemand rum?

Wäre super, wenn jmd seine Vorlage hier mal hochladen würde, versuche mich gerade auch noch selber daran.

Wo habt ihr denn die tollen Bilder hergenommen, wo dann die Statistiken draufgekommen sind, ich finde leider nur bereits ausgefüllte images, aber keine Leeren oder das ganze als Datei zum importieren?

Gruß


----------



## 69er (6. Januar 2014)

-----


----------



## mf_Jade (6. Januar 2014)

Also ich habs selbst gemacht, einfach einen schönen Hintergrund ausgewählt und dann leere Boxen darüber. Das geht echt einfach mit Gimp oder Photoshop


----------



## claass (11. Januar 2014)

Besser Spät als nie.
Eigentlich gibts im internet schon massig hintergrund vorlagen. geh mal zu onkel google. dann suchst du einfach nach "g19" bei der Bildersuche.
der trick ist jetzt in den Suchoptionen die Bildgröße auf genau 320x240 einzustellen. Dann müsstest du einiges finden.
geht natürlich auch mit bing ect.
Weiß nich ob der Link beständig bleibt:
https://www.google.de/search?q=g19&...a=X&ei=BnDRUuO-HqbV4wT1toG4Ag&ved=0CCkQpwUoBQ

oder halt selber machen! 
gruß


----------



## Marcusi (12. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Moment sieht es bei mir  so aus. Viel mehr passt nicht wirklich.


----------



## Juanfang (1. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe mir meine so erstellt.... aber irgendetwas fehlt noch


----------



## claass (1. Juli 2014)

Juanfang schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ist die grüne Schriftart absicht?


----------



## Juanfang (2. Juli 2014)

@ claass 

bin noch am überlegen ob ich die Schrift in der Farbe vom evga logo mache und im Hintergrund setze mal schauen wie das aussieht..


----------



## claass (3. Juli 2014)

die farbe ist in ordnung nur die Schriftart gefällt mir nich so.
Wenn du die Farbe zum evga logo anpasst, würde ich auch die Farben der Bar's dazu anpassen. aber ist natürlich geschmackssache


----------



## xlacherx (9. Oktober 2014)

Leute nutzt hier jemand das Aida und eine gtx970? 
Ich habe meine heute bekommen und direkt eingebaut. Läuft alles super. Nur liest mein aida jetzt die Daten der Karte nicht mehr aus


----------



## xlacherx (12. Oktober 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Leute nutzt hier jemand das Aida und eine gtx970?
> Ich habe meine heute bekommen und direkt eingebaut. Läuft alles super. Nur liest mein aida jetzt die Daten der Karte nicht mehr aus


Edit :

Das update hat geholfen  jetzt geht wieder alles


----------



## mf_Jade (20. Oktober 2014)

Jap war bei mir genauso. Hatte schon Angst


----------



## DarkBlue (25. Dezember 2014)

Im Moment gibts das Programm für günstige 14,40 EUR - Weihnachtsaktion (50 %) - da kann man nicht meckern!
https://www.aida64.de/aida64-preise?source=webshop&webshop_status=empty


----------



## seba0112 (25. Dezember 2014)

schaut schick aus


----------



## HeinzSerkrat (24. Februar 2015)

Hi, hat zufällig jemand noch das Skin  von Jade und kann es hochladen? Die links sind leider alle down.
wäre echt super


----------



## MasterDune (2. Februar 2016)

Hi Dark_Nolan,

habe dir ne private Nachricht bzgl deines Skins geschrieben 
Würde mich über ne Rückantwort freuen.

Grüßle


----------



## mf_Jade (24. Mai 2016)

Hab es nochmal hochgeladen falls jemand das gute alte stück möchte 

File-Upload.net - 2012-02-07.lglcd


----------



## wym (14. Juli 2016)

Hat zufällig jemand Lust ein schlichtes Design für mich zu entwerfen?  
Ich hab mich bis jetzt noch nicht so wirklich damit beschäftigt. :-/

Mein System:
Intel i5 6600
ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming
Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB DDR4
GeForce GTX 960

Am besten irgendwie mit Intel und Nvidia GeForce Logo oder so.

Danke vorab!!!


----------



## Berserkus (22. Juli 2017)

Wie erstelle ich bitte eine lglcd datei? 
Ich versuche hier Bilder in Aida zu laden damit ich mir was basteln kann aber es wird nix angenommen.. 
Bzw. was muss ich machen damit ein Bild angenommen wird. Die Bilder sind alle in 320x240 umgewandelt.


PS: habs hinbekommen...

Nicht import sondern neu und dort das Bild wählen... meine Güte war dat ne Geburt :p


----------

